# Happy First Birthday, Wolfie!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't believe that Wolfie is a year old today. A year ago, I had no idea that this amazing creature would soon grace our home! Love you, Wolfgang!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

And his baby picture


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

aww happy birthday Wolfie!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wolfie, from your "little" brother Thor.

:cake:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

happy bday! give him steak for dinner haha


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Every picture of Wolfie is a baby picture in the sense that no matter how big he gets, he will always be your baby. Happy 1st birthday to your Wolfie.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Wolfie!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wolfie is a very handsome 1 yr old indeed!  Happy Birthday


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I bet you can't still pick him up and cradle him like a baby! 

Happy birthday, Wolfie!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday big fella.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! What is Wolfie's coloring called? Mine has the same thing and I don't know what it is or what it means! 

Here's to many, MANY more birthdays!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sunstreaked said:


> Gorgeous! What is Wolfie's coloring called? Mine has the same thing and I don't know what it is or what it means!
> 
> Here's to many, MANY more birthdays!


The breeder says he's a black and red.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

=) Happy Birthday Wolfie! And Many More!

:birthday:


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Such an adorable, serious, intelligent face on him as a little pup! A happy birthday for your Wolfie!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wolfie!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Wolfie and many many more


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Bday and many many more!!!!!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wolfie!!!!!! We love all your antics and look forward to so many more stories! Hey maybe his wood pile signs were to remind you that his birthday was coming up "Don't forget about my special day Mum, I want pressies"!!!!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Happy birthday Wolfie! You are a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Wolfie!! What a handsome young man you are turning into!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

:happybirthday: :hugs: I love the pics.he's such q looker too. I was gunna post Bellas pics from the day I got her till her 1 year bday. But the day I was supposed to have off were I could get to a real computer. They called me in to work at the last possible min. I was actully fixing to take them of my camra  when my dang phone rang. I HATE that crap.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the photo of him in your arms! He looks so much like my Olina.
What a cutie.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Wolfie! He's a cutie!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Wolfie!!!! Big kisses.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wolfie! Hoping for many more years of your antics.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)




----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

What a good looking Wolfgang Von Wolfie. Happy Birthday, bat ears!

Jelpy and the Mesquite mafia


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Way to go Wolfie...Happy birthday!

That year passed pretty quickly didnt it?


----------

